

Why Apple Is A Great Marketer - simba-hiiipower
http://www.forbes.com/sites/christinemoorman/2012/07/10/why-apple-is-a-great-marketer/

======
oinkgrr
Ok, I agree, Apple is a great marketer, but what made them think up the first
three points of Empathy, Focus and Impute that still drives the business in
the first place? Was it based on research or gut feeling?

------
clhodapp
What insanity is it that possesses website-makers to think that it's OK to
have locked-on-screen ads on the mobile versions of their sites when this
isn't even common practice for desktop sites? Mobile devices don't have very
much screen area for content to begin with and reducing it further in this way
is not something we should accept.

~~~
rhysk
Using safari? Just hit Reader in the location bar and all that crap goes away.

------
belorn
Incorporated in January 1977. They became the great marketer in the last few
years so what is the suggested concept the article makes; that the 3-point
marketing philosophy will have no large effect for 30 years and then boom,
instant great market leader?

